# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  what snakes are illegal in new jersey? :snake:

## tellmeboutreptiles

want it to know if pythons are legal in the nj area  :Embarassed:  
im new to the state and want it to know theres any law on constrictor

ball pythons
burmmese python
retic
boas 
and hog nose 
also lyzards

----------


## Gecko Den

Not illegal, but you will need a permit.

http://www.nj.gov/dep/fgw/exotic_apps.htm

----------

